# 3 x 3ft vivariums for sale cheap.



## weebaws (Apr 22, 2009)

I have 3 x 3ft glass vicarious for sale, looking for them to go quick so open to offers. All only been used for around 6 months. Thanks


----------



## lizgirl (Nov 19, 2012)

weebaws said:


> I have 3 x 3ft glass vicarious for sale, looking for them to go quick so open to offers. All only been used for around 6 months. Thanks


hi i saw your ad and i want to know your lowest offer that u are willing to take ?

thanks lizgirl x


----------

